# Food Inventory List



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

This weekend I made a food inventory list for our household and thought I'd share it and also ask for suggestions of things I might have missed. This is what we need to have on hand to make whatever we might want to eat. I plan to inventory my pantry, fridge, and freezer each week before my grocery trip and make my list according to what we've run out of. Here's the list:

MEAT:
Ground beef (3 lb.)
Boneless skinless chicken breasts (2 lb.)
Boneless skinless chicken breast tenderloins (1 lb.)
Pork chops or steaks for grill (1 pkg.)
Tilapia (1 pkg.)
Hamburger patties (1 box)
Fish sticks, fish fillets, or chicken tenders
Shaved turkey or ham

FRESH VEGGIES:
Baby spinach
Tomatoes (2) or cherry tomatoes (1 box)
Bell pepper (1)
Red bell pepper (1)
Minced garlic
Baby carrots
Baking potatoes (4)
Avocadoes (2)

FRESH FRUIT:
3 apples
3 oranges
2 plums
Grapes or strawberries

FROZEN VEGGIES:
1 pkg. each:
Green beans
Corn
Purple hull peas
Lima beans
Chopped onion
Broccoli
Spinach

CANNED VEGGIES:
Tomatoes (2)
Rotel (2)
Sliced mushrooms (1)
Sliced black olives (1)
Black beans (1)
Refried beans (1)

CANNED FRUIT:
Peaches (2)
Fruit cocktail (2)
Pineapple (2)

GRAINS:
Bread
Flour tortillas
Instant rice
Spaghetti
Fettucini
Lasagna (9)
Mac & cheese (1 box)
Frozen garlic bread
Rolls
Biscuits (1 can)
Crescent rolls (1 can)
Cornbread mix
Bisquick

BREAKFAST:
Instant oatmeal
Cereal
Waffles
Pancake mix
Muffin mix (2)
Cinnamon rolls (1 can)
Bacon
Eggs

SNACKS:
Saltine crackers
Ritz crackers
Tortilla chips
Goldfish crackers

SOUPS, BROTHS, etc.:
Cream of mushroom soup (2)
Cream of chicken soup (2)
Chicken broth (2)
Beef broth (2)
Spaghetti sauce (1)

DAIRY:
Milk
Sliced cheese
Shredded cheese (1 cheddar, 1 mozzarella, 1 Mexican blend)
Sour cream
Cream cheese (2 pkgs.)

DRINKS:
2 2-liter Cokes
1 2-liter Dr. Pepper
Orange juice
Apple juice
Tea bags
Coffee

CONVENIENCE:
Frozen pizzas (2)
Frozen burritos (6)
Hot Pockets (2 boxes)

MISCELLANEOUS:
Peanut butter
Jelly/preserves
Butter (3 sticks)
Pancake syrup
Honey
Sugar
Flour
Cocoa
Bakers chocolate squares
Baking soda
Baking powder
Brown sugar
Powdered sugar
Soy sauce
Worcestershire sauce
BBQ sauce
Ketchup
Miracle Whip
Mayonnaise
Ranch dressing
Lemon juice
Cooking spray
Vegetable oil
Olive oil
Yellow mustard
Brown mustard


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

This is great Lindsay. I am interested in what a list of meals is that you make from this? Is it the same ones every time or you switch it up and just make up things with what you have?


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I hope we won't be making the same stuff all the time. I plan on still looking for new recipes, printing them off, and adding to my list whatever ingredients I don't stock. Then, if that meal becomes a "staple" meal in our house, I guess I would add those ingredients to my inventory list.

I figure from the things on this list, we'll be able to have grilled hamburgers, grilled pork chops or steaks, tacos, spaghetti, lasagna, all kinds of casseroles and crockpot meals, fish, sandwiches, and breakfast foods.

I know it seems like there are a lot of convenience foods on there, but really, I have to have those things for my sanity's sake sometimes! When my kids get a little older, I plan on focusing more on whole ingredients/cooking from scratch.


----------

